# 2010 Keystone Outback 312Bh



## ryan903w (Apr 28, 2010)

This 2010 Outback 312BH Travel Trailer by Keystone offers you Elegance
and Tow-ability with At-Home Conveniences while you are Enjoying life
on the road. Featuring aq Sleeping Capacity of 10, this Spacious Travel
Trailer has so much to offer. The Outback 312BH features a Luxurious,
Front Master Bedroom with Queen Bed and Bedside Wardrobe. Perhaps the
highlight with this unit is the Rear Bunk Room with 3 Bunks a Trundle
Bed and a Slide-Out. The Kids will have a blast in their Private Room.
The Living Area is complete with a Sofa and U-Dinette Slide-Out,
Overhead Cabinets, Entertainment Center, and Flat Screen TV. This area
is Perfect for Entertaining or simply Relaxing. The Beautiful Kitchen
includes a 3-Burner Range, Refrigerator, Microwave, Double Kitchen
Sink, Pantry and so much more. Cooking on the road is a simple affair
in this Outback 312BH. The Fully Enclosed Bathroom is Complete with
Tub/Shower, Toilet, Sink with Medicine Cabinet, Skylight, and Private
Outside Entry Door. Outback features an Outside Camp Theatre that
includes an LCD TV that can be mounted on a clip provided underneath
the awning. Also, for your use are exterior speakers, exterior
security lights and a 110 volt outlet.
Also included in this Outback: Electric Tongue Jack, Electric Awning,
Stabilizing Jacks, Spare Tire, TV Antenna, Outside Kitchen Complete
Sink, Refrigerator, 2 Burner Stove and Bumper Mounted Grill, LP
Tanks/Cover, Night Shades, and Ducted Air Conditioning. Also included
is a Reese Dual Cam Sway Control System Complete with Hitch. Call or
Text eight one four-two two nine-2362 or email [email protected] Asking $20,500 OBO


----------

